# www / dot / slash / @



## roland098

Hi

Sorry if this has been dealt with elsewhere, but it's been so long since I spent time in France we didn't have the net then, and I'd like to check stuff like:

How do you say (aloud) an internet address? 'double v double v double v point' sounds a bit long-winded?

e-mail addesses? e.g. the 'at' bit, [presumbaly it's just a(grave)?] and the 'dot' bit?

That's all I can think of for now.. thanks for any help and sorry if I seem dumb and out-of-touch!

I am trying to referesh my French and have been doing some reading, however La Princesse De Cleves is no help with this at all..


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

www : trois w (double "vé") (double pronounced à la française, of course)
dot : point (pronounced the French way)
slash : slash (!)
@ : at (!)

...


----------



## roland098

Ah, thanks a lot  bit of a mixture of French and English then. So, for example, you'd say xxxxxx at xxxxx point co point uk ?

and www dot is -- trois double v point, cool. Now I know!


----------



## Bostonien

But think if only la Princesse de Clèves had email...

The real word for an "at symbol" is une arrobe or une arrobas, but yes most French people just say "at". 

"Dot" is in fact "point" just about 100% of the time.

Slashes are trickier. Do French people just say "slash" and "backslash" to distinguish between these two separate characters (/ vs \)? I always wondered how this was handled in French. I've head the terms "oblique and anti-slash" before, but I can't remember if that was in Québec (where they tend to be much stricter about not borrowing the English word, even for computers and technology).


----------



## Bostonien

Yes, on dirait 

mon adresse email, c'est vhugo _at _voila _point _fr
mon adresse électronique, c'est vhugo _at _voila _point _fr


----------



## roland098

Great, thanks for that. What a helpful site! Didn't know Quebec was stricter on Franglais than France, interesting.


----------



## roland098

Bostonien said:


> Yes, on dirait
> 
> mon adresse email, c'est vhugo _at _voila _point _fr
> mon adresse électronique, c'est vhugo _at _voila _point _fr


 
with the fr said as ''eff ehr'', presumably. ie not 'fruh' ?!


----------



## Bostonien

Oh yes, just like in English. Spell out the "f" and the "r". Also just like in English they pronounce the 3 letter domains

.com (with the French, more closed "o")
.org (with the French "r", bien sûr) 
.net (while pronouncing the "t")


----------



## OlivierG

Hi,
Sorry, but having frequently to spell e-mail addresses by phone to French speakers, I realized that "at" is generally not understood at all.

Now I use "arobase" which is often undersood, and when the person answers "Quoi?" or "Pardon?", I explain "vous savez, le "a" avec un rond autour." 

A recent thread about this issue:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=225821


----------



## OlivierG

A thread about the use of "slash", "anti-slash", "barre oblique" and "barre oblique inverse" is available here:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=222830


----------



## Bostonien

Good to know, merci Olivier. It's true that I've sometimes had to say "arrobas" when the person doesn't understand "at", but I didn't realize that it happened all that often. I have a lot of experience with French people who are highly technical (computer science/programming), so you can imagine that they are frequently exposed to the English and understand/use the word "at".

But it sounds like the average French person who's not particularly net-savvy would generally have trouble understanding "at".


----------



## roland098

OlivierG said:


> Hi,
> Sorry, but having frequently to spell e-mail addresses by phone to French speakers, I realized that "at" is generally not understood at all.
> 
> Now I use "arobase" which is often undersood, and when the person answers "Quoi?" or "Pardon?", I explain "vous savez, le "a" avec un rond autour."
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief, you'd think they'd know about email addresses by now..


----------



## anangelaway

roland098 said:
			
		

> Good grief, you'd think they'd know about email addresses by now..


 
True, but I can assure that my grand-mother have absolutely no clue about either one.  
I use 'at' all the time except in French and Spanish so far on the phone.


----------



## Bostonien

And thanks again for the link. I agree with everything except the "barre oblique" and "barre oblique inverse". I've been working with computers in French and reading magazines for years and I rarely if ever have seen people use those terms in practice (probably because they are long and awkward).

Can you imaging giving out a path name:

(Linux) 
_Ok, va chercher dans barre oblique home barre oblique usr barre oblique tmp barre oblique partoche et tu trouveras ton fichier _

(ou mieux encore, Windows)
_Ok, va chercher dans C deux-points barre oblique inverse Windows barre oblique inverse System32 barre oblique inverse drivers barre oblique inverse etc pour trouver ton fichier "hosts" 

_J'espère qu'on est tous d'accord on ne dirait pas ces deux phrases (sinon je crois que les Français mettraient toujours leurs fichiers dans un seul dossier !)


----------



## roland098

Bostonien said:


> But think if only la Princesse de Clèves had email....


 
 yes, might have helped I guess


----------



## OlivierG

Bostonien said:


> And thanks again for the link. I agree with everything except the "barre oblique" and "barre oblique inverse". I've been working with computers in French and reading magazines for years and I rarely if ever have seen people use those terms in practice (probably because they are long and awkward).
> 
> Can you imaging giving out a path name:
> 
> (Linux)
> _Ok, va chercher dans barre oblique home barre oblique usr barre oblique tmp barre oblique partoche et tu trouveras ton fichier _
> 
> (ou mieux encore, Windows)
> _Ok, va chercher dans C deux-points barre oblique inverse Windows barre oblique inverse System32 barre oblique inverse drivers barre oblique inverse etc pour trouver ton fichier "hosts"
> 
> _J'espère qu'on est tous d'accord on ne dirait pas ces deux phrases (sinon je crois que les Français auraient mis tous leurs fichiers toujours dans un seul dossier !)



En fait, dans ces cas-là, (les personnes ont quelques notions) je ne dis ni barre oblique inverse, ni anti-slash, mais juste une petite pause entre chaque mot:
C deux points Windows (pause) System32 (pause) etc.

Mais c'est personnel. Pour des choses un peu plus compliquées, je dis "anti-slash" : "le chemin réseau est anti-slash anti-slash cent quatre-vingt douze point cent-soixante-huit..."


----------



## Bostonien

On fait la même chose en anglais avec des pauses lorsque la personne sait quel est le délimiteur (ou lorsqu'on s'en fiche), mais il arrive des situations soit où on travaille avec plusieurs systèmes d'exploitation soit où la personne ne s'y connaît pas bien en informatique...et alors c'est normal de préciser le séparateur.


----------



## calembourde

Jean-Michel Carrère said:


> www : trois w (double "vé") (double pronounced à la française, of course)



I often hear 'trois *fois* w' on the radio.


----------



## roland098

Bostonien said:


> Yes, on dirait
> 
> mon adresse email, c'est vhugo _at _voila _point _fr
> mon adresse électronique, c'est vhugo _at _voila _point _fr


 
How do most French people pronounce email ? [as opposed to émail, meaning enamel!]

Do you say j'ai reçu un email?

On m'a emailé ?? On m'a envoyé un email?

Quel est la meilleure façon de dire to post/a post (on a forum)?


----------



## Cath.S.

> Quel est la meilleure façon de dire to post/a post (on a forum)?


Personnellement j'ai dit _un « poste » _ pendant un moment, puis j'ai fini par trouver cela ridicule et depuis un bout de temps je dis _un message,_ mais j'emploie le verbe _poster : poster un message._ Tout le monde semble bien me comprendre.

Pour désigner ceci, @, je ne dis jamais _at_ en français_,_ toujours _arobase._


----------



## roland098

egueule said:


> Personnellement j'ai dit _un « poste » _pendant un moment, puis j'ai fini par trouver cela ridicule et depuis un bout de temps je dis _un message,_ mais j'emploie le verbe _poster : poster un message._ Tout le monde semble bien me comprendre.
> 
> Pour désigner ceci, @, je ne dis jamais _at_ en français_,_ toujours _arobase._


 

Merci. Et pour dire email est ce-qu'on le dit avec une prononciation anglaise, ou non?


----------



## Cath.S.

roland098 said:


> Merci. Et pour dire email est ce-qu'on le dit avec une prononciation anglaise, ou non?


 
Je dirais que ça ce prononce un peu comme y mêle. 
Pour ma part, j'emploie tantôt email, tantôt courriel. Ça me donne l'impression d'être riche.


----------



## roland098

Merci, mon dictionnaire dit 'courier électronique', ce qui doit être bien démodé maintenant, j'imagine.


----------



## Cath.S.

roland098 said:


> Merci, mon dictionnaire dit 'cou*r*rier électronique', ce qui doit être bien démodé maintenant, j'imagine.


C''est surtout un peu long et redondant en contexte.


----------



## polaire

egueule said:


> Personnellement j'ai dit _un « poste » _ pendant un moment, puis j'ai fini par trouver cela ridicule et depuis un bout de temps je dis _un message,_ mais j'emploie le verbe _poster : poster un message._ Tout le monde semble bien me comprendre.
> 
> Pour désigner ceci, @, je ne dis jamais _at_ en français_,_ toujours _arobase._



Moi, j'utilise toujours "arrobas."  I heard it on RFI.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
En français je dis
mail : "un message", "un courrier"
@ : arobase, arrobas, a enroulé
/ : barre à droite
\ : barre à gauche
. : point
Pour un "qui sait", j'emploie les termes anglais (mail, at, slash, backslash, dot)
Hope it helps


----------



## polaire

CARNESECCHI said:


> Bonjour,
> En français je dis
> mail : "un message", *"un courrier"*
> @ : arobase, arrobas, a enroulé
> / : barre à droite
> \ : barre à gauche
> . : point
> Pour un "qui sait", j'emploie les termes anglais (mail, at, slash, backslash, dot)
> Hope it helps



Qu'est-ce qui c'est passé avec les mots "un courriel," "un email"?


----------



## HogansIslander

Bostonien said:


> But think if only la Princesse de Clèves had email...
> 
> The real word for an "at symbol" is une arrobe or une arrobas, but yes most French people just say "at".
> 
> "Dot" is in fact "point" just about 100% of the time.
> 
> Slashes are trickier. Do French people just say "slash" and "backslash" to distinguish between these two separate characters (/ vs \)? I always wondered how this was handled in French. I've head the terms "oblique and anti-slash" before, but I can't remember if that was in Québec (where they tend to be much stricter about not borrowing the English word, even for computers and technology).



Not sure about 'backslash', but the hosts on Radio-Canada normally use 'arrobas' and 'barre oblique' when giving web or email addresses on the air.  I don't think I have heard 'at' or 'slash' before on there.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,


polaire said:


> Qu'est-ce qui c'est passé avec les mots "un courriel," "un email"?


Mon avis :
Je n'ai rien contre "courriel" et si je n'utilise spontanément pas ce terme mais "courrier", c'est que, pour moi, qu'un message me parvienne par la voix, par lettre, par téléphone ou par Internet, ne change pas sa nature, c'est toujours un message et je ne vois pas pourquoi je changerais de nom en fonction du média. 
Et j'emploie "mail" (mais rarement "e-mail", pour les mêmes raisons) lorsque je m'adresse à des anglophones, à quelqu'un qui n'utilise que ce terme ou encore parfois, pour préciser qu'il s'agit d'un courrier par Internet.

PS : Ceci dit, ce n'est que mon choix, et je sais que ce n'est pas simple du tout, au niveau du grand public, d'absorber l'énorme évolution technologique qui déboule dans notre vie courante avec le véritable dictionnaire technique qui l'accompagne.

PPS : Chez nous, c'est un "mel", je crois


----------



## LaurentK

roland098 said:


> How do most French people pronounce email ? [as opposed to émail, meaning enamel!]
> 
> Do you say j'ai reçu un email?
> 
> On m'a emailé ?? On m'a envoyé un email?
> 
> Quel est la meilleure façon de dire to post/a post (on a forum)?



On prononce email comme caramel. J'ai reçu un _"imel"_ ou un _"mel"._ Courriel est employé par l'administration et une partie d'entre nous, mais j'ai la forte impression que la tendance est à l' "imel"...


----------



## Bostonien

Je croyais qu'il fallait écrire "un mél" toujours avec un accent (c'est ce qu'exigeait le concours "français des affaires", en tout cas - peut-être que l'orthographe a évolué...)


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,


Bostonien said:


> Je croyais qu'il fallait écrire "un mél" toujours avec un accent (c'est ce qu'exigeait le concours "français des affaires", en tout cas - peut-être que l'orthographe a évolué...)


T'as p'têt' ben raison, gars!
De fait, c'est extrêmement arbitraire et fluctuant puisqu'il s'agit que de transcription phonétique d'une langue étrangère. Moi, j'entends "mèïl" (mè-il) pour "mail"

_Mais peut-être que l'accent aigu est là pour qu'on ne puisse pas dire qu'Internet est "mellifère"_


----------



## carolineR

roland098 said:


> How do most French people pronounce email ?


 on dit un imèl


roland098 said:


> Do you say j'ai reçu un email?


  


roland098 said:


> On m'a emailé ??





roland098 said:


> On m'a envoyé un email?


----------



## LaurentK

Bostonien said:


> Je croyais qu'il fallait écrire "un mél" toujours avec un accent (c'est ce qu'exigeait le concours "français des affaires", en tout cas - peut-être que l'orthographe a évolué...)



Voici la fiche de DGLF concernant le mot "Mél." :
*Définition :* Symbole de « messagerie électronique » qui peut figurer devant l'adresse électronique sur un document (papier à lettres ou carte de visite, par exemple), tout comme Tél. devant le numéro de téléphone.

*Note :* « Mél. » ne doit pas être employé comme substantif.

J'ajoute un commentaire: dans Mél, le "é" se prononce comme dans téléphone or dans la conversation on dit "mèl" comme dans "te mêle pas de ça"... un message pour l'Académie peut-être?


----------



## polaire

CARNESECCHI said:


> Hello,
> 
> T'as p'têt' ben raison, gars!
> De fait, c'est extrêmement arbitraire et fluctuant puisqu'il s'agit que de transcription phonétique d'une langue étrangère. Moi, j'entends "mèïl" (mè-il) pour "mail"
> 
> _Mais peut-être que l'accent aigu est là pour qu'on ne puisse pas dire qu'Internet est "mellifère"_





carolineR said:


> on dit un imèl



I've heard "emèl."


----------



## kiwi-di

Four years have passed since the last post on this thread, and I'm wondering how much (if anything) has changed in that time.

I mix with a lot of French speakers and have never heard anyone say _at _for @ - always arobase (or, more recently, occasionally, _à_).

What about the slash in web addresses?  For example, if you type the following you will get to the home page of France Inter  _sites.radiofrance.fr/franceinter_

So if you were telling someone the url you'd say _sites point radiofrance point fr *?* franceinter_

_slash _franceinter - or what?

Thanks.


----------



## itka

Je continue à dire "barre oblique". Beaucoup de gens ne comprennent pas le mot "slash".
...et oui, toujours "arobase", c'est le plus courant.


----------



## kiwi-di

Merci itka - ça aide beaucoup.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors à la québécoise, ce serait :

e-mail : courriel
post : message
www :  trois ou triplE double vé
@ : arobase ou « a commercial » **
/ : barre oblique
\ : barre oblique inversée
. : point
. com : point comm'
. ca / .fr : point c,a / point f, r (on prononce chacune des lettres)

Cela dit, "slash" et "at" sont assez courants.

** Pour ce qui est de "at"... j'ai trouvé ce qui suit sur cette page :


> @: prononcer ad
> L'arobase, lui, n'a jamais servi qu'à noter du latin, et plus particulièrement la préposition _ad, _signifiant _à_ ou_ vers. _Le plus curieux, c'est que dans le latin de chancellerie la préposition _ad, _déjà écrite @, s'est spécialisée dès le XVIIe siècle, et peut-être même avant, dans toutes les cours d'Europe, pour indiquer le destinataire d'un document officiel.
> 
> Mais puisque il vient du latin, il est totalement absurde et affecté d'affubler l'arobase de la prononciation at, en cédant à la confusion avec une préposition anglaise de sens et de prononciation proche. Il faut bien prononcer *ad* l'@ de vos adresses électroniques. Honni soit qui mal prononce !


----------



## chatblanc

Bonjour,

J'aimerais juste donner quelques précisions.

Ici,en Belgique francophone, on dit souvent "oué,oué,oué" (à cause de la prononciation du w).

Et j'ai plus souvent entendu slash que barre oblique..
C'est comme,j'entends beaucoup plus souvent, la touche enter, escape que entrée et échappe. D'ailleurs,sur les claviers Azerty belges, le nom des touches est marqué en anglais.
ESC, ENTER, Print Screen.
Il m'arrive de dire , faire un print screen.
Et j'utilise autant at que arobas.


----------

